# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  عمران یا مکانیک

## mohammad1326

سلام
من بین عمران و مکانیک موندم.رتبم در حدیه که صد در صد همه رشته های علم و صنعت رو میارم ولی امیرکبیر و تهران رو اگه شانس بیارکم میتونم برم
بین عمران و مکانیک واقعا هیچ ترجیحی ندارم.......لطفا کمک کنید کدوم رو اول بزنم
بین امیرکبیر و تهران کدوم رو اول بزنم.؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

اول تهران
بنظرم مکانیک
البته علاقه مهمه

----------


## mohammad1326

کس دیگه ای نیست؟

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

مکانیک خیلی سنگین تره

----------


## Mohammad DH

والا عمرانو من خبر ندارم ولی می دونم مکانیک از اون رشته هاییه که اگه عاشقش نباشی خیلی توش اذیت می شی

----------

